# Chardon High School Students Win 2008 Ohio Envirothon



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A team of students from Chardon High School in Geauga County placed first in the 2008 Ohio Envirothon, held at Urbana University June 8-10. This year marked Ohioâs 20th annual Envirothon competition. 6/16/08

More...


----------

